# BRI - BMW Repair Inclusive is it worth to buy ? Anyone used that pack ?



## inzfatih (Mar 18, 2017)

Hello;

I have an offer to prolong my quarantee period with BRI (Repair Inclusive). Is there anyone of you ordered this pack ? is it worth ?

They want me to pay 2100 EUR for 6 years/200 000 km BRI

BMW Repair Inclusive.
BMW Repair Inclusive extends the statutory warranty period and gives you the opportunity to make claims for the repair of defects even after 24 months: if your vehicle should require repairs within the agreed time or mileage, these costs will be covered.

you can see in the link about the offer. Actually it looks like it doesn't cover anything . 

http://www.bmw.in/content/dam/bmw/m...nty/Service and Repair Inclusive Brochure.pdf

PS: I used search function but i couldn't find any useful information about BRI .


----------

